# Narcotic Bowel Syndrome



## LFARDENCPC (Apr 18, 2016)

Has anyone coded this diagnosis in ICD 10 yet? Which code did you use? K58.9 or K63.89? I cannot find any documentation in the AHA resources. Thanks!


----------



## Catherine.Lucero (Apr 22, 2016)

According to the ICD 10 CM Coding Guideline for syndromes, *"Follow the Alphabetic Index guidance when coding syndromes. In the absence of Alphabetic Index guidance, assign codes for the documented manifestations of the syndrome. Additional codes for manifestations that are not an integral part of the disease process may also be assigned when the condition does not have a unique code."* Then use T codes, (ie. T40.605A, Adverse effect of unspecified narcotics, initial encounter) to capture narcotic drug as the cause of bowel syndrome.


----------



## Fahad.Ogagang@MiraMedGS.com (Apr 22, 2016)

*Ibs*

Irritable Bowel Syndrome is different from NBS
code K63.89 should be your code followed by Z79. 891 plus an adverse effect code
manifestations are
K59.00
R11.2
R14.0
R10.9 or R10.84

note: if the patient is addictive to narcotics use poisoning code followed by the manifestation and dependence code


----------



## Fahad.Ogagang@MiraMedGS.com (Apr 22, 2016)

additional note: patient might also have central nervous system dysfunction, spinal cord inflammation and dysfunction.


----------

